# Post Your CPU Cooler Here!



## mac550 (Sep 19, 2008)

Here is Mine


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## funkysnair (Sep 19, 2008)

Kornowski said:


>



lol whats all that about?


----------



## alexyu (Sep 19, 2008)

A page I dedicate to this thread
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=fail&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
*Anthem of fail*


----------



## funkysnair (Sep 19, 2008)

ah i read the other thread lol


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 19, 2008)

^ Haha, now you get it 

Danny, I think I now who dropped all those bottles...


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 19, 2008)

LOL, Yeah, and I bet Cohen was driving it!


----------



## mac550 (Sep 19, 2008)

what the? what's the the fail pix?


----------



## Vizy (Sep 20, 2008)

Sort of like a sucky airstrike in Cod4. they call it  a failstrike.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 20, 2008)

It just seems kind of pointless, but, Ok. My bad, sorry.


----------



## mac550 (Sep 20, 2008)

nice but why no case!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 20, 2008)

mac550 said:


> nice but why no case!



That was before he got his case. That or I think he had to fix an issue.


----------



## scooter (Sep 20, 2008)

voyagerfan99 said:


> That was before he got his That or I think he had to fix an issue.case.



Whats the issue? lemmie guess...no case?


----------



## bomberboysk (Sep 20, 2008)

^soon changing the twin kingwin fans to twin scythe ones though.


----------



## Kesava (Sep 20, 2008)

you sure the OP wasn't cohen with a second account?


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 20, 2008)

owned


----------



## mep916 (Sep 20, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


>



Sick...


----------



## cohen (Sep 20, 2008)

He got this idea, from my thread that got a fail - Post your external hard drive here.

Most likely that is where the idea came from.



Kesava said:


> you sure the OP wasn't cohen with a second account?



No, i only have one account


----------



## Kesava (Sep 21, 2008)

cohen said:


> No, i only have one account



You actually didn't need to clarify that.


----------



## Droogie (Sep 21, 2008)

Post a picture of you're RAM!!!!!!!!!!!!

Once again, couldn't resist.


----------



## Kesava (Sep 21, 2008)

Post a picture of your mousepad.


----------



## mac550 (Sep 21, 2008)

Kesava said:


> Post a picture of your mousepad.



lol why?


----------



## Droogie (Sep 21, 2008)

Post a picture of your USB ports!


----------



## pies (Sep 21, 2008)

Post a pic of your case sticker!


----------



## Respital (Sep 21, 2008)

Kesava said:


> Post a picture of your mousepad.



I loled.


----------



## mac550 (Sep 21, 2008)

pies said:


> Post a pic of your case sticker!





tknick90 said:


> Post a picture of your USB ports!





Kesava said:


> Post a picture of your mousepad.



riiiight!?!?!?!? why not just take a pic of air?



cohen said:


> He got this idea, from my thread that got a fail - Post your external hard drive here.
> 
> Most likely that is where the idea came from.



 yeah i did but please dont kill me
came someone just clear something up for me, what's with the fail things? im confused!


----------



## funkysnair (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Kornowski (Sep 21, 2008)

voyagerfan99 said:


> That was before he got his case. That or I think he had to fix an issue.



Yeah, my PC was acting up...


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 21, 2008)

mac550 said:


> came someone just clear something up for me, what's with the fail things? im confused!


----------



## PabloTeK (Sep 21, 2008)

The real FAIL in that photo is the photo of Tony Blair in the background...

So why have so many people started posting these threads? Apart from the satire available which to be honest is excellent...


----------



## Droogie (Sep 21, 2008)

*FAIL*


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, post a pic of you cooler is better than your external HDD. 

Umm, yeah.. whats next.. post your DVI cable??


----------



## Droogie (Sep 21, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> Well, post a pic of you cooler is better than your external HDD.
> 
> Umm, yeah.. whats next.. post your DVI cable??



haha, Post your printer!


----------



## mac550 (Sep 21, 2008)

tknick90 said:


> haha, Post your printer!



good idea ill do that in a bit


----------



## Calibretto (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is the entire inside of my PC but you get to see the CPU cooler as well:


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 29, 2008)

^ You should get a bigger cooler...


----------



## Calibretto (Sep 29, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> ^ You should get a bigger cooler...



Good Idea Omar! but _is_ there a bigger cooler?


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 29, 2008)

^ Haha, _that's_ the question! 

...and I thought the Tuniq Tower was big


----------



## Calibretto (Sep 29, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> ...and I thought the Tuniq Tower was big



haha _pwned_


----------



## porterjw (Sep 29, 2008)

Calibretto said:


> Good Idea Omar! but _is_ there a bigger cooler?



Ask Danny. He might even let you borrow the crane needed to lower it into place.


----------



## Calibretto (Sep 29, 2008)

imsati said:


> Ask Danny. He might even let you borrow the crane needed to lower it into place.



haha good one...but I think Danny has the Tuniq Tower as well...


----------



## mep916 (Sep 29, 2008)

Calibretto said:


> Good Idea Omar! but _is_ there a bigger cooler?


----------



## porterjw (Sep 29, 2008)

^ I'd love to see that mounted in a force-fed ram air setup. Or better yet, find a way to utilize a turbo...

"Hey Jay, what's that sound?"
"Oh that? That's just my CPU spooling."


----------



## Calibretto (Sep 29, 2008)

Good one mep! I was actually thinking about getting a box fan to mount next to my case


----------



## Shane (Sep 29, 2008)

Heres mine when i was installing it to the mobo.






Pure copper.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 29, 2008)

imsati said:


> Ask Danny. He might even let you borrow the crane needed to lower it into place.



Never! It's mine! 



Calibretto said:


> haha good one...but I think Danny has the Tuniq Tower as well...



I do, Yeah. Nice cooler, Craig! What temps are you getting?

Shane, looks awesome, Dude!


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Sep 29, 2008)

Back in the day, I came close to mounting a house hold sized fan, on the side of my case, taking it out of the housing, painting it, and mounting it. 


I then came to the conclusion that it would be a pretty big safety issue, for pretty much everything and everyone around it, lol.


----------



## G25r8cer (Sep 30, 2008)

Stock fan  The cooling is actually not bad b/c the addition of all the other fans. The Antec Tri-Cool's work great!!






P.S. You cant see it but the other TRi-Cool is mounted on the side panel and blows hot air out


----------



## cohen (Sep 30, 2008)

Kesava said:


> You actually didn't need to clarify that.



Right.... How do i?? Ask ian, and he can search my IP 



Kesava said:


> Post a picture of your mousepad.



That would be cool  Post a picture of your mousepad


----------



## Kesava (Sep 30, 2008)

cohen said:


> Right.... How do i?? Ask ian, and he can search my IP
> 
> 
> 
> That would be cool  Post a picture of your mousepad



You still haven't understood. Nevermind then.

Also, not funny.


----------



## Calibretto (Sep 30, 2008)

cohen said:


> Right.... How do i?? Ask ian, and he can search my IP
> 
> 
> 
> That would be cool  Post a picture of your mousepad



......fail.....


----------



## mep916 (Sep 30, 2008)

Cohen, please stop clicking the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 button.


----------



## Kesava (Sep 30, 2008)

hahahhaha


----------



## DirtyD86 (Sep 30, 2008)

whys everyone always pickin on cohen ?  

i keep hearing he does things to deserve it but im never witness to them


----------



## thermophilis (Sep 30, 2008)

DirtyD86 said:


> whys everyone always pickin on cohen ?
> 
> i keep hearing he does things to deserve it but im never witness to them


Some of his replies are just stupid like "I know how to do it, but I can't post right now I'll post it later,"
He did recommend me this laptop though http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220303 which I bought and absolutely love, so he does offer good advice, but he posts retarded stuff in the security section. I guess I'm pretty neutral towards him.


----------



## mep916 (Sep 30, 2008)

He's a good kid and really wants to help out. If he posted less, and worked hard on the accuracy of each post, I think he could clean up his reputation.


----------



## thermophilis (Sep 30, 2008)

mep916 said:


> He's a good kid and really wants to help out. If he posted less, and worked hard on the accuracy of each post, I think he could clean up his reputation.


Exactly how I feel, I just couldn't figure out how to phrase it.


----------



## Kesava (Sep 30, 2008)

I think he should first be beating with an aluminium baseball bat and then be made to follow meps advice.


----------



## Buzz1927 (Sep 30, 2008)

Kesava said:


> I think he should first be beating with an aluminium baseball bat and then be made to follow meps advice.


Here's two, one each!


----------



## Kesava (Sep 30, 2008)

Ill take the blue one. Blood will show up better on it.


----------



## porterjw (Sep 30, 2008)

DirtyD86 said:


> whys everyone always pickin on cohen ?
> 
> i keep hearing he does things to deserve it but im never witness to them



Remember BluePlum? Kind of like that, he just PW's more.


----------



## Calibretto (Sep 30, 2008)

Cohen joined in January of this year. He already has 8,000 posts. That's ridiculous. I joined in 2005 and still only have 2,300 posts. He's a POST WHORE!!


----------



## mac550 (Oct 1, 2008)

awww poor cohen, ill stick up for you mate.


----------



## Vizy (Oct 1, 2008)

yea same. He sometimes give's shit advice, but he seems like a nice guy . Definetely most active user on the forum.


----------



## mac550 (Oct 1, 2008)

Vizy93 said:


> yea same. He sometimes give's shit advice, but he seems like a nice guy . Definetely most active user on the forum.



well he is still learning like most of us and its only human to get the odd thing wrong


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Oct 1, 2008)

Not the best, but I'll take better ones later.


----------



## Vizy (Oct 1, 2008)

mac550 said:


> well he is still learning like most of us and its only human to get the odd thing wrong



I have nothing against him really. There's a lot of real 'bi*ches' in real life that are a lot worse. I've had a conversation with him a while ago, and he seems like he is really chill. he even has a girlfriend, how bad can he be?

Would i go as far as to talk smack to him on the internet? No.  It doesn't make anyone better to talk shit that would only show up as pixels in the other dude's monitor.

Oh but, fortyways, man i hated his ass so bad.


----------



## Interested (Oct 3, 2008)

vizy93 said:


> *oh but, fortyways, man i hated his ass so bad.*



ditto!!!!!! oh, and sir kenin too. omg, i cringe when i hear those names.

My cooler =


----------



## mikesrex (Oct 3, 2008)

Calibretto said:


> Here is the entire inside of my PC but you get to see the CPU cooler as well:



what cooler is that?  what kind of OCing can you do with that setup?

I have a pic of my Big Typhoon in my case somewhere but I can't find it.  I think it's on another computer.


----------



## oregon (Oct 6, 2008)

That's the Coolermaster GeminiII... I have that also, lol. 

From what I've seen, it's about equal to the zalman 9700... with it I've overclocked my CPU to 3.5, but never tried for higher, so I don't know. 

I don't like it so much though because its loud (or maybe just my case), but even with silent fans its still audible. and its big, so to change RAM you have to remove the cooler, and to do that, you have to remove the whole MB and unscrew it on the back.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------

